# Hawaii on a budget :->



## Polly Metallic (May 8, 2008)

In another thread, where I asked about a surprising amount of availability at the Maui Schooner resort, a few people suggested that high airfares and a slow economy may soon eliminate middle class travelers. One poster said he would rather live on hotdogs than give up his vacation, and I agree!

So, assuming that many of us are not in the "money is no object" camp, let's toss around a few thoughts on vacation lifestyle and cost saving. 

I confess that we are cheap vacationers. We never go on vacation with the attitude that we have an unlimited budget and can splurge on tons of expensive activities and fancy dinners. Even with just the two of us traveling it's expensive, and people traveling with children obviously spend far more. We take three weeks vacation a year, typically, so we have to pace ourselves or we'll spend our way into the poorhouse.  

We have taken timeshare tours to get discounted activities. I suppose that's prostituting ourselves, but without doing so we would not have flown over a volcano in Hawaii, or taken a helicopter tour through Maui. We've also gotten discounts on snorkeling trips and whale watching cruises. 

We do not eat a lot of meals out. Especially at expensive restaurants. I can be quite content cooking on the grill and eating on our lanai, or having a "plate lunch" at some local eatery. Groceries are more expensive on the Islands, but compared to restaurant prices, it's no contest. A few nice meals are fun, but two or three meals a day at restaurants are not necessary for us. 

Since we have already done a lot of the most touristy activities, we're content at this point to swim, snorkle, sun-bathe, and sight-see, all of which are pretty much free. Resort activities where you get a chance to mingle with other guests and share vacation tips and experiences are great entertainment for us. 

Going to a destination where the weather and scenery are the main attractions lends itself to staying on a budget, if one choses. When you go someplace with tons of shows and attractions you can spend a lot of money each day entertaining yourselves, so maybe what we spend in airfare is offset by the ability to be primarily entertained by nature when we get there.  

How do you like to vacation? What low budget ways to have fun can you suggest?


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2008)

We cut down our expenses quite a bit this year also.  The obvious more meals in and fewer paid activities were of course 1st on the list.

We downsized from a full size suv to a medium sized one and saved $200+.

We had become accustomed to eating 2 or three courses at our restaurant meals, even though we left quite a bit on our plates at times.  I know some may think it's gauche but I think more and more people are splitting courses.  This possibility varies from place to place and what the restaurant is like.  Even at rather posh places it is done though.  Eating at the bar, which we enjoy sometimes gives one the explicit freedom to skip courses.  We frequently split appetizers or main courses, but probably wouldn't do both at a "tablecloth restaurant" when seated at a table.  Since we also like a couple of drinks around dinner time, rather than ordering a bottle of wine for $45 plus tax and tip, have a drink on the Lanai with light appetizers in the unit then just one drink with dinner.  Watching the free shows at the major hotels with drinks and appetizers easily substitutes for dinner.  Doing a "fancy" dinner in the unit with a nice bottle of wine , candles and some Hawaiian music saves a bunch and can also lead to a bit of fun that one shouldn't try in a restaurant.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 8, 2008)

Hiking.

It's free and it's the only way to see some spectacular areas.


----------



## Transit (May 8, 2008)

We have changed our vacation style .Instead of 4-6 weeks of vacations we focus in on just 2 or 3 of higher quailty. The cost comes out to about the same.For 2009 we are considering Hawaii but if we do go it will be for 2 weeks and our only Vacatiion for that year.


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 8, 2008)

Tiger said:


> Watching the free shows at the major hotels with drinks and appetizers easily substitutes for dinner.



This sounds interesting. Tell me more. What hotels have free shows? And do the shows consist primarily of hula dancing, or other entertainment as well? Do you have drinks and appetizers at the bar, restaurant, an outside area, or where?


----------



## Icarus (May 8, 2008)

If you've been here several times, unless you're a diver or something like that, there's really no reason to spend money on organized activities. You can hike, walk, etc on your own, go to Haleakala, Hana, Iao Needle and other parks on your own, and just enjoy the ambience of the islands.

For food shopping, check the items that Walmart and Costco have first, then supplement them with sale items from Safeway or Foodland. Still expensive compared to what most of you pay on the mainland, but not as bad if you sharp smart. For fresh local produce, etc, there are farmers markets in several places on the islands.

-David


----------



## lprstn (May 8, 2008)

We have changed our vacation style to be more budget minded when we started to have more vacations.  We typically always use our TS to vacation.  We only eat out 3 times for dinner, always do breakfast in our room and pack lunches when going to amusement parks.  

Since we love Disney, I purchased tickets 6 day/no exp/ 6 waterparks & More, and it takes us 4 years to use it as I only do Disney park 1 or 2 times while visiting orlando, and on days we don't do the park, we eat a lunch/late breakfast at a Disney restaurant.  

When we drive to a vacation (which is most often) I pre-cook/freeze/and pack our meals...its gotten so our kids prefer what I cooked over eating out (saves me from having to purchase spices/condiments).  

I also only plan an excursion if its something we can't do ourselves, like drive/hike/or sight see someplace we can't get to on our own.  Sometimes, I even split my week with friends/family if they treat us to dinner the nights we go out in exchange for sharing a room with us.  I also must admit, we have gone on tours to pay for some of our excursions/dinners/shows.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (May 8, 2008)

*Saving money*

Whether here or to other TS, when I know I'm going to be preparing certain meals in the TS, I always bring along the spices, flour, etc that I know I will need.  I don't want to duplicate what I already have or buy a quantity eg flour, greater than I need.  I enjoy my wine before dinner on the lanai, or later in the evening, rather than having it in the restaurant.  Do get a Safeway and Foodland card....they do make a difference.  Sometimes I bring my first bottle of wine with me, but I can find wines I enjoy at either Costco, Safeway or Foodland.  I like the Farmers' markets, too, but occasionally I'm surprised at their prices eg pineapple was $5.00, and I knew I could get it for less at Costco.  You can't bring fresh fruits or vegetables into Hawaii, so don't try to save money that way.


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2008)

Polly, the Hyatt in Poipu has live entertainment on their indoor/outdoor lanai almost and possibly every night.  Two of the nights are Hula and the other are Hawaiian musicians.  They're very good especially Lelani, who is also the Hula instructor.  Fine appetizers.  The shows are 6-8.  I believe the Sheraton Princeville resort has something similar.  On a less grand note the Waimea plantation cottages has a hawaiian band and singing group play every thursday night in their restaurant.  The lead singer and ukelele playeer is well into his 80's.  They're wonderful.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 8, 2008)

We make our own activities, eat in some, eat with locals at local places (IMHO they have the best food......we love urban Hawaiian) We go for the "Hawaiian Culture" and the people as well as the feeling you only can get there, the "Aloha."


----------



## philemer (May 8, 2008)

Icarus said:


> If you've been here several times, unless you're a diver or something like that, there's really no reason to spend money on organized activities. You can hike, walk, etc on your own, go to Haleakala, Hana, Iao Needle and other parks on your own, and just enjoy the ambience of the islands.
> 
> For food shopping, check the items that Walmart and Costco have first, then supplement them with sale items from Safeway or Foodland. Still expensive compared to what most of you pay on the mainland, but not as bad if you sharp smart. For fresh local produce, etc, there are farmers markets in several places on the islands.
> 
> -David



Great advice. This is what we try to do. Now, if I could find lower green fees...

Phil


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 9, 2008)

In Waikoloa there are many free activities in the courtyard area. We took a walking tour of the petroglyphs, found John Kihea (could be wrong the spelling) doing his regular free concert there. I love to swim, so Hawaii is great for that.
Liz


----------



## california-bighorn (May 9, 2008)

In July we are taking 2 grandkids to Waikiki for 2 weeks. Due to the cost of airfare I'm going to try to develop a taste for mac & cheese. Finally, we'll all be eating the same thing.  

Icarus mentioned diving as an activity that is associated with significant cost. That is correct for the majority of divers, but I like to do things at my own pace and usually just dive from shore, which is more work, but I find it much more relaxing. I just rent a couple of tanks and some weights for $15-20 a day and spend a couple of hours blowing bubbles.


----------



## Icarus (May 9, 2008)

Hawaiibarb said:


> Whether here or to other TS, when I know I'm going to be preparing certain meals in the TS, I always bring along the spices, flour, etc that I know I will need.  I don't want to duplicate what I already have or buy a quantity eg flour, greater than I need.  I enjoy my wine before dinner on the lanai, or later in the evening, rather than having it in the restaurant.  Do get a Safeway and Foodland card....they do make a difference.  Sometimes I bring my first bottle of wine with me, but I can find wines I enjoy at either Costco, Safeway or Foodland.  I like the Farmers' markets, too, but occasionally I'm surprised at their prices eg pineapple was $5.00, and I knew I could get it for less at Costco.  You can't bring fresh fruits or vegetables into Hawaii, so don't try to save money that way.



Flour is so cheap, it's one of those things that really isn't worth bringing with you on a plane. Is it more expensive in Hawaii? I guess it probably is, but it's so cheap to begin with, it's not going to break the bank to buy it here. Plus it would be very messy if the bag breaks. Wine also might be difficult to travel with. The airlines often have different policies about glass bottles in checked baggage. Costco has a huge selection of reasonably priced wines and even the supermarkets will usually have several types of wine at sale prices which aren't that unreasonable.

I don't really think you need to bring any food with you on a vacation to the islands, unless there's something like the spices you don't mind carrying with you.

Maybe it's a different story if you are driving to a location for a vacation and you can load up a cooler if you have room for it in the family vehicle, but the added hassle of the added luggage and weight on a long plane trip just doesn't seem worth it to me to bring food from the mainland to the islands.

-David


----------



## LisaRex (May 9, 2008)

By far, the main way I save money is by applying for and religiously using airline loyalty cards.  I've earned a total of 9 RT tix (6 coach and 3 coach/FirstClass combinations) to Hawaii since I signed up for the Delta gold American Express in 2001 just by charging things I'd buy anyway to the card.  The post office, the grocery store, gas all pay double miles and I can even earn a mile for every dollar I spend at Wendy's now that they accept cc's. 

Of course, I pay the balance off every month religiously to avoid finance charges.  Since '01 I've paid about $1000 in annual fees for our 2 cards (one for me and one for hubby).  In return, I've gotten $9400 (retail value) in free flights.  Our trip in July alone would have cost $5400 out of pocket because it was a coach/first class combination. 

I also recently signed us both up for 2 NWA WorldPerks cards, which offered a 25k signing bonus and 1st year free in anticipation of them merging with Delta.  

P.S. The last 2 years AMEX has also included a $99 travel companion certificate, which has saved me a few hundred dollars traveling to Phoenix and San Diego, etc.


----------



## tmartin1 (May 9, 2008)

Our problem is that we already use so many of these money-saving tips that I don't think we can save anymore money when we go to Hawaii this summer. I spent a fortune on tickets this summer due to the Aloha/ATA mess, so our budget is tighter this time.

Eating at the condo is the best strategy for us. I don't even like going to restaurants - too much of a hassle and cost. Eating on the lanai beats a crowded restaurant any day!

Another thing we do that saves a bit of money is make our own 'cocktails' for our days at the pool. Instead of spending a ton of money on their overpriced drinks, we buy the frozen strawberries at Costco, some good rum (or tequila) and go up to our room, make the drinks, and carry them back down to the pool. Proabably a bit cheesy, but it works for us. BTW - that is NOT recommended in the Mexican resorts - they send security after you and throw away your drinks. 

The only 'organized' activity we usually go on is the Captain Andy's Napali coast ride. We can't do that on our own, unfortunately. But, we're skipping it this year (that's a savings of $400).

At the same time, I don't want to worry so much about money that our vacation isn't memorable. The whole idea is to relax and create lasting memories - so it's important to strike a balance.

Theresa


----------



## talkamotta (May 9, 2008)

The last two years in Hawaii were spent with the boyfriend's parents.  They are very well to do.  Im not.  They enjoyed eating in the condo and we made it a tradition to have our afternoon cocktail out on the balcony.  We love the Volcanic Wines, so that is a treat for us and you can buy them at Costco.  We also shop at Costco and fillup before returning the car.  We love the beaches, hiking and the national parks.  

One year I bought tickets but we flew out of Vegas which was cheap, the next year it was with FF tickets.  I now have 3 rt ff tickets ready for my next trips.  

Owning 3 ts in Hawaii now, Ive made a commitment to vacationing in Hawaii. If you watch the flights (except this summer with the airline mess) they really havent increased much.


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 9, 2008)

tmartin1 said:


> At the same time, I don't want to worry so much about money that our vacation isn't memorable. The whole idea is to relax and create lasting memories - so it's important to strike a balance.
> 
> Theresa



I think that's the best way to look at it. I don't want to be so busy pinching pennies that we don't have a good time, and "many of the best things in life are free," but I want to have some great memories, and sometimes that involves spending money. Truthfully, I would not enjoy myself to the fullest blowing scads of money, since we are rather economical by nature, and I'd feel guilty.  I tend to weigh expenditures by thinking whether it will be something that contributed to our vacation enough that I will remember it a year later and care that we did it.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 9, 2008)

*I consider myself thrifty*

Joyce says I am Cheap.. 

We always fly using Hawaiian miles, total cost for 2 round trip to Kauai $ 35.00

We stay in our ocean front 2 bedroom at the Pono Kai with a full kitchen and several on-site barbeque's.

We shop at Costco for our 2 weeks worth of staples, and the Kapaa Farmers markets for vegies, and fresh fruit.

We ( maybe just I) enjoy eating at L&L drive-in in Wailua.

We rent a compact or sub-compact, what ever we can get for under $300 total for the 2 weeks. We have been doing this for years, and saving fuel is always a plus.

The Pono Kai has pool side greetings Friday and Saturday mornings, they have some island juices and fresh fruit, a few bakery items, they are selling the local tours,  I seem to find my way out there a couple of times while we are at the resort.:hysterical: 

I used to take an extra bag with Catsup/mayo, etc but since the airlines are now charging for an extra bag, and Costco has opened on Kauai, I will discontinue that practice. 

In Hanapepe The Kauai Cookie company has samples and free coffee, just in case you didn't stop at Kauai Coffee company for their free samples..

There used to be some great gift certificates on Ebay for use on Kauai, I haven't seen any lately. They Polynesian cafe in Hanalei used to have some great ones, and good food also.

I really miss those discounts 

Anyway, that is how we do Hawaii on a budget. 

fwiw,

Greg


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 9, 2008)

aliikai2 said:


> I used to take an extra bag with Catsup/mayo, etc but since the airlines are now charging for an extra bag, and Costco has opened on Kauai, I will discontinue that practice.
> 
> Greg



I used to do this for ALL timesares, not just Hawaii. But it's not the extra bag issue now, it's the whole "liquids and gels" issue that puts the damper on taking condiments. I suppose they're in small enough quantities that it shouldn't pose a problem. I always took packets of jellies, horseradish, mayo and whatever other items came in single serving packets.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 9, 2008)

We bought lunch at Wendy's on a recent layover and took a couple of extra packets of mayo and ketchup.  Really, only  a couple.  We enjoyed having them on the couple of days that we had sandwiches for lunch.

I wasn't thrilled about this cost cutting option, but when we were in Maui, we spent a lot of time hiking or away from places for lunch so we had PB&J sandwiches in our back packs.  They kept well and they were filling.  Not the most exciting lunches, but they kept us from being hungry on several days.

Sue


----------



## Canuck (May 9, 2008)

Usually get 2 tickets each year on points, have to purchase 2.  Bring spices, eat in, and pack lunch for the day.   Bring sunscreen that I get on sale at home....I find it costs more in "sun" destinations.  I can't imagine giving up travel........


----------



## daventrina (May 10, 2008)

california-bighorn said:


> ...I like to do things at my own pace and usually just dive from shore, which is more work, but I find it much more relaxing. I just rent a couple of tanks and some weights for $15-20 a day and spend a couple of hours blowing bubbles.


That's what we do... And many of the beach dives on Maui and the Big Island are nearly as good and in some cases better that a boat dive. 

Cathedrals on Lanai $100-$150/pp . Toilet Bowel at 5 caves $3.50-$6/pp
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntande...7600558784998/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntande...7600558784998/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/2481053078/in/set-72157600558595037/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/2481071264/in/set-72157600558595037/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/764994066/in/set-72157600558595037/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/764133611/in/set-72157600558595037/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/2481059240/in/set-72157600558595037/


Just be careful and don't get flushed.

We don't eat out much and when we do, it isn't at those expensive places. We like Maui Tacos, and Lahaina Fish Company.


----------



## LisaRex (May 10, 2008)

Polly Metallic said:


> I used to do this (pack packs of mustard, etc) for ALL timesares, not just Hawaii. But it's not the extra bag issue now, it's the whole "liquids and gels" issue that puts the damper on taking condiments. I suppose they're in small enough quantities that it shouldn't pose a problem. I always took packets of jellies, horseradish, mayo and whatever other items came in single serving packets.



You can still pack them in your checked-in luggage without worrying about the liquid restrictions.  It's just the carry-on bags that you can only take limited amounts.  Just be sure to pack them in sturdy zip-lock bags.


----------



## Mimi (May 10, 2008)

We now have 6 ts's in Hawaii and go every year. We always use FF miles and cook breakfast in our kitchens. When it's just DH and me, we split dinners and/or enjoy leftovers the following day. We have done all the touristy things, so we just enjoy BEING in Aloha country. This summer we are taking our DD and 2 GK's. We purchased FF miles early, and even though we allowed ourselves 2 1/2 hours on our return flight from Maui to HNL, we just but got burned when Continental moved our direct mainland flights up 2 hours. We had to change our inter-island flights on Hawaiian for $40 X 5. Since the Hawaiian flights weren't booked by Continental, they would only fly us home a day later (with connections) or refund our fares.


----------



## hibbeln (May 11, 2008)

Some of our most memorable "eating out" meals on Hawaii (with the kids) are when we pick up a bucket of KFC or Burger King or food from the ready-made food counter in the grocery store (we developed a love for tako poke!) and spread out a picnic dinner in a park or along the shoreline (sometimes just pull the car over in a good looking spot) and watch the sunset!  I have to say, my kids prefer this to waiting in line for a restaurant dinner. Inexpensive, too!


----------



## Carol C (May 11, 2008)

Most HI islands have Safeway, so make sure to sign up on the spot for a Safeway card to get their discounts. Good deli's for packing picnic lunches, too!


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 11, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> You can still pack them in your checked-in luggage without worrying about the liquid restrictions.  It's just the carry-on bags that you can only take limited amounts.  Just be sure to pack them in sturdy zip-lock bags.



We have gotten into the habit of only traveling with carry-on bags. It has saved our lives many times when there was a schedule change, we had tight connections, or we "took a bump" for a later flight. This way, we always know we'll have our luggage when we arrive. With warm weather vacations, clothes don't take up much room, and we manage to get by fine with the carry-ons.


----------



## PrettyKitties (May 11, 2008)

DavenTrina - what great underwater pics!  If you don't mind, what kind of camera did you use?

This is a great thread & I'm getting lots of idea for our next trip.  We went to Maui in March and while not trying to be extraganent, were not necessarily watching every penny.  But I am picking up tips for our next visit.  We stayed in a hotel (the Grand Wailea using our DVC points), so we couldn't really cook for ourselves, but next time I hope that we will be staying in a TS & able to cook.  One thing we learned, was that it would have been cheaper for us to buy a boogie board than it was to rent it for a day at our hotel.  So next time, we will just buy one (and give it away before we leave) or find a far more reasonable rental place.  We also did a lot of activities on our trip, so next time I plan to cut back (but we will still go horseback riding - expensive but we enjoy it so much).


----------



## itchyfeet (May 11, 2008)

I am completely inexperienced in using ff miles. Which are the best credit cards for getting airlline miles for Hawaii? TIA


----------



## Hoc (May 11, 2008)

One thing to be aware of about budgeting is that, within the past few years, a number of local supermarkets (on Oahu -- I don't know about the outer islands) have taken to serving full meals on certain days.  The one that most comes to mind is Times, which now serves "steak plates" every Thursday, consisting of a couple of pounds of barbecued steak, rice and salad, for an incredibly low price.  It started as something for folks going to the UH football games to take for tailgate parties, but it was so popular that they now do it regularly, and they have something else on another night.  Other local stores have copied.

My family, who lives in Hawaii, usually gets a steak plate every Thursday and two of them used to eat for two days off one plate.


----------



## Henry M. (May 11, 2008)

For ff miles, I think that the Starwood Preferred Guest American Express Card is good, depending on the airline you use. You can convert 20,000 SPG points into 25,000 FF points with quite a few airlines. 

I prefer to use hotel points for actual stays, since I already collect enough FF points with my own travel. I get more value out of my SPG points overseas than the cost of an airline ticket, but if I needed to I'd use my SPG points for air travel.


----------



## Icarus (May 11, 2008)

itchyfeet said:


> I am completely inexperienced in using ff miles. Which are the best credit cards for getting airlline miles for Hawaii? TIA



There is no single answer to that questions. It depends.

Right now each adult in your family can get 40k Hawaiian air miles by signing up for both the Bank of Hawaii and B of A Hawaiian airlines credit cards. The sign up bonus is 20k for each card. 40k miles is enough for a free ticket to Hawaii on HA. The B of H card is new, and nobody has any idea how long this particular thing is going to last.

HA doesn't work for everybody, but it does work if you can fly out of one of the cities they serve. Since you're in Sacto, this might work for you.

I think that's better than packing ketchup and mustard packets. 

-David


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 11, 2008)

falmouth3 said:


> I wasn't thrilled about this cost cutting option, but when we were in Maui, we spent a lot of time hiking or away from places for lunch so we had PB&J sandwiches in our back packs.  They kept well and they were filling.  Not the most exciting lunches, but they kept us from being hungry on several days.
> 
> Sue



One sandwich option I like that, like PB&J,  doesn't require refrigeration, is the packets of flavored tuna. There is a lemon pepper flavor that is good, but the sweet and spicy is even better! While it is better mixed with the little packets of mayo we discussed earlier, it's moist enough to be fine just straight on bread or a nice bakery roll. Better yet, I take wraps and make roll-ups, because they're already flat and can't get crushed like bread or rolls.  There are also small packets of chicken, or cans with a pull tab lid, that work great for sandwiches on the go. 

I have a list of things I take, (suitcase space providing). In addition to the tuna packets, I like the "add water and bake" mixes for garlic cheese biscuits, blueberry muffins etc. Also a few packets of flavored oat meal break the monotony of cold ceral (and who wants to buy too many cold cereals for one week or two). I take a little package of tortellini and usually one of some variety of very small pasta, along with packet sauce mixes like Rosa, Pesto, or Alfredo. The small pastas can be used with a regular tomato sauce, one of the alternate sauces, or it makes a great cold macaroni salad when you toss in a bit of the lemon/pepper or sweet & spicy tuna. I like the flavored rice mixes, too, which you can make as a side dish, or throw in a little meat and and make a light main meal. Because these are dried foods they don't take up much room until you cook them, and they don't weigh much in your suitcase. 

Taking these items is most helpful in locations where we don't rent a car and I'm not sure when we'll get to a store (like Cancun and Cabo). I usually take some or all of these items on most trips, however, if I have a corner in our luggage for them.


----------



## Quimby4 (May 12, 2008)

We just returned from the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas - North. 
We were on a budget and found lots of great deals !
1) Hiking - free, great scenery kids loved it
2) Snorkeling - free, kids loved it.  the beach snorkeling is often better then what you would find on an organized charter boat trip.
3)  Eating at least 1-2 meals in the room and bringing leftovers home.
4)  $1 menu.  Our kids were happy with quick food, not fancy restaurants.  McDonals has great, healthy yogurt parfaits for a buck, kids like their sausage biscuits for a mid am snack if were were out, great iced coffee and much cheaper then Starbucks.  I am not a fan of McD's at all but it served its purpose on our recent trip.
One night I picked up an extra large pizza from Pizza Hut for $9.99...Left overs for 2 days....nothing like reheated pizze slice for lunch in the condo, with carrots & grapes from the store and a 2 liter of soda for $2 to last the week.
5) We did find some great food on Maui that we thought were reasonable and worth eating at.
 A. Leilani's $9.99 for a big serving of yummy peel and eat shrimp- Great!!
 B. CJ's Deli $8.99 for a huge BBQ, Bacon cheeseburger, fries and soda combo.
 C. Aloha Mixed Plate - Breaded Teryaki Beef Appetizer, Coconut shrimp.
 D. Gazebo breakfast - go early.  love the coconut syrup.
 E. Sea House Breakfast - good kids menu, liked the Thai omlette and french toast.
F. Subways - $5.99 for a footlong in HI.  $11 gave us our meal for the flight home for 4 people vs. $40 on the plane.  

We could definetly see the decrease in tourism and talked with local business owners who are feeling the impact of the decrease.

Saying all this, due to finances this will be our last trip to beloved Hawaii for many years to come.  I hope you all enjoy your future trips!!


----------



## daventrina (May 12, 2008)

PrettyKitties said:


> DavenTrina - what great underwater pics!  If you don't mind, what kind of camera did you use?


2001 Fuji under water disposable (amazing results for a $8 camera)
2002-2005 Olympus 520 (color saturation is weak)
2005-2006 Canon A-520 (one camera 2 divers , too difficult - added the Canon)
2006 Canon A-570IS (The results from this camera are fantastic)
Love the canons.


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2008)

Just a thought - what would someone who was on a real tight budget do if their airline went out of business, as happened with both Aloha and ATA recently?  I wonder if there were people who didn't have the resources to get home?  I bet this is keeping some people from visiting Hawaii this summer.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 12, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Just a thought - what would someone who was on a real tight budget do if their airline went out of business, as happened with both Aloha and ATA recently?  I wonder if there were people who didn't have the resources to get home?  I bet this is keeping some people from visiting Hawaii this summer.



I think someone on the Starwood or Marriott thread posted the week that those 2 quit flying, the resort had 160 people who didin't show up!


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 12, 2008)

I sure hope that your finances improve so that you will get to Hawaii again. With tears in my eyes considering the loss of never seeing Hawaii again. 

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 12, 2008)

Safeway also accepts Randalls cards from Texas.

We eat out at night about once a trip because lunch is about half the price of dinner and we aren't ashamed to ask for doggie bags for the leftovers.

Sterling


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 12, 2008)

We haven't been to Hawaii since 2000. We had planned to go within 4 or 5 years, but the date kept getting pushed off as there were so many places we wanted to go. Now, of all years to decide to go, I'm determined to go in February 2009. Call me crazy, but we're overdue and we're going. And our finances aren't the best, either. 

I think high fuel prices are here to stay and I expect prices will be much higher in the next few years. BUT, the double price airfares are predominantly due to two carriers going out of business. I expect this situation to sort itself out, with existing carriers adding more flights, and maybe a low cost carrier adding Hawaii to their route. After all, people want to go to Hawaii and the Islands NEED the tourism. There will be pressure brought to bear to resolve this problem. Yes, airfares will be higher because they are higher to every other destination thanks to higher fuel cost, but there is no reason for prices to remain double. What do you all think?


----------



## rifleman69 (May 12, 2008)

Quimby4 said:


> We just returned from the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas - North.
> We were on a budget and found lots of great deals !
> 1) Hiking - free, great scenery kids loved it
> 2) Snorkeling - free, kids loved it.  the beach snorkeling is often better then what you would find on an organized charter boat trip.
> ...



Ugh Pizza Hut and McDonalds while in Hawaii?   To each their own I guess.


----------



## Victor H (May 12, 2008)

Quimby4 said:


> We just returned from the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas - North.
> We were on a budget and found lots of great deals !
> 1) Hiking - free, great scenery kids loved it
> 2) Snorkeling - free, kids loved it.  the beach snorkeling is often better then what you would find on an organized charter boat trip.
> ...




No matter how much available cash is on-hand for a vacation, your methology is ideal.  Most of the very wealthy people that I know do the same thing,..., and they laugh at those who mock people who manage money poorly while acting wealthy.

Good for you! 

-Vic


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 12, 2008)

Victor H said:


> Most of the very wealthy people that I know do the same thing,..., and they laugh at those who mock people who manage money poorly while acting wealthy.
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> -Vic



I relate to this and I agree. People who are truly wealthy often got to where they are by being great savers and investors. They don't like to waste money regardless of how much they have. And many people who spend money recklessly and put on airs are not really wealthy. Furthermore, they never will be because they spend too much and save/invest too little.


----------



## daventrina (May 13, 2008)

rifleman69 said:


> Ugh Pizza Hut and McDonalds while in Hawaii? To each their own I guess.


Beats Pizza Hut and McDonalds at home:ignore:


----------



## TerriJ (May 13, 2008)

Love the tips, thanks everyone!  We are going to the BI later in June for our 25th wedding anniversary.  Being thrifty is a habit we started many years ago and old habits die hard!


----------



## lprstn (May 13, 2008)

*The most expensive part of HI is the Airfare...*

Since we only go every 3 years, we purchase the airfare usually around Jan. (thank goodness we did it then) and this year due to the additional cost we are leaving our 4 kids at home.  They are not one bit happy about it, but we promised to take them the next time (only if we can get 3 weeks back to back...which is possible if I use all my Wyndam points... , but I am too stingy).  We are taking quite a few trips without all the kids that require the purchase of airfare next year, but allowed them to chose which trip they wanted to go on (they only got to chose from the 2 places with the cheapest airfare).  Now if I hit the Mega Millions, I can afford to purchase airfare for all of them.

Unfortunately, I haven't figured out how to use the FF miles as I usually just go for the cheapest fare everytime I book, but being a TA I do get to write off some of my Airfare when I travel and include business.  I can only write off my airfare and my DH so taking the kids is an added cost.

Now if only I could stuff my DH or one of the kids in the luggage...I would have it made


----------



## daventrina (May 13, 2008)

lprstn said:


> ... we purchase the airfare usually around Jan. (thank goodness we did it then)  ...


Lucky you picked an airline that is still flying...


----------



## rifleman69 (May 13, 2008)

daventrina said:


> Beats Pizza Hut and McDonalds at home:ignore:



Not really, to each their own.   Rather go to the store and get a loaf of bread and peanut butter over McDonalds and especially Pizza Hut.


----------



## PrettyKitties (May 13, 2008)

daventrina said:


> 2001 Fuji under water disposable (amazing results for a $8 camera)
> 2002-2005 Olympus 520 (color saturation is weak)
> 2005-2006 Canon A-520 (one camera 2 divers , too difficult - added the Canon)
> 2006 Canon A-570IS (The results from this camera are fantastic)
> Love the canons.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## daventrina (May 13, 2008)

PrettyKitties said:


> Thanks for the info!


Bought the housings here:
http://stores.ebay.com/Cameta-Camera
About $200


----------



## daventrina (May 13, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I bet this is keeping some people from visiting Hawaii this summer.


I'd guess that it is having a bigger impact on non-timeshare owners not going that timeshare owners.
We can't just call up and cancel the hotel. 
We thought about not going when our flights were canceled, but what do you do with the timeshare? Thought about trying to rent it, but with so many less people (seems to be about 14% currently) felt that it may be a little difficult. So, decided that we just had to go. After all the room is paid for.

It will be interesting to see what happens over the next couple years. Wonder if exchange values for Hawaii will go down. The demand has always exceeded the supply by a huge amount. Hopefully that will keep the values up. Hum... May be a good time to buy Hawaii...


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 15, 2008)

daventrina said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens over the next couple years. Wonder if exchange values for Hawaii will go down. The demand has always exceeded the supply by a huge amount. Hopefully that will keep the values up. Hum... May be a good time to buy Hawaii...



Our week is the first week in March and we rented it this year through the resort. We are going to use it next year, so won't need to worry about trades or renting in '09. I think the Hawaiian airfare situation will sort itself out, but naturally it will be somewhat higher like everywhere else due to higher fuel costs. 

Hawaii is an international destination, and with every other currency stronger against the dollar, it's cheaper for foreign tourists to go there. The Asian countries are becoming more affluent and like to travel. More and more people are getting wise to staying in condos rather than hotel rooms as a means to stay more comfortably and economically, so I expect our unit to continue to rent well. I also think that demand will continue to exceed supply for timeshare trades even if tourism in general is down, especially in the winter. Let's face it, for most of us, if you live in a cold climate and want to go somewhere warm in the winter, you're flying somewhere. Parts of California, Arizona and Florida are the best US options, but they have limited availability, too, and many parts of these states aren't as consistently warm as going to the Caribbean, Mexico, or Hawaii. Time will tell, but I'm not particularly worried about tourism drying up in Hawaii.


----------



## talkamotta (May 15, 2008)

Im sorry for everyone who had to change or rearrange thier plans for the summer.  

I have been looking at flights from SLC to OGG for September and they have been fairly consistent in price.  The airline giving me the low fare changes weekly but there is always at least one airline.  My son is getting married in September and I gave him SOK for his honeymoon.  I have been bugging him very strongly about making reservations for the last 4 months.  The low price is still within dollars of what it was 4 months ago.  

Hopefully, it will only have a large impact on this summer travel and will go back to *almost* normal by fall.  For those of us who own in Hawaii, we made a committment to visiting there every year.


----------



## Polly Metallic (May 15, 2008)

Talkamotta,

You and I have in common that we both own at Westgate Villas and in Hawaii. I think it's safe to say that we are warm weather vacationers.


----------

